# Where to order reloading equipment from



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I was going to order the Lee Anniversary kit from Lee's website and then i checked Midway and it is waaaaay cheaper there, but they are out of stock. Any suggestions on somewhere else that is good to order from that i can look??

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Found the kit and dies i want on the Cabela's website. Lee lists the kit at $130 and dies at $40 they are $70 and $25 thru Cabela's.

Any suggestions on what kinda brass to buy for my 30-06 or are they basically the same? Any brand to stay away from?


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

i got my kit off of ebay for 114 shipped i think. i like lee rcbs dies. also what are you shooting?


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I shoot a Savage 110 30-06. I found the Lee Anniversary Kit on the Cabela's website for $69.99 and a the deluxe die set for 30-06 for $25. Would also like to order brass and bullets but im stuck on what to get for the two. I think i'll order some of the bulk winchester brass off the cabela's site too, it is $24.99 for 100 rds. Just not quite sure what i want for bullets yet. I want to go with a 150gr that holds together fairly well and has good shape for cutting thru the air. I don't want any ballistic tips tho. For the most part i wil be shooting deer with the 30-06 and might try for coyotes as well. After im used to the reloading i might work up a 110gr load for the yotes.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Gerrells in Devils lake carries everything you need and customer service to boot


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I'd go there but last time I was in there with the intent of buying a new pistol all they had in the hunting section was a young kid that didn't even know how to handle a gun. I was looking at one that i had in my hand and looked up and the kid was playing with one of em and it was pointing at me. Maybe not the same person anymore there and it was a brand new pistol in his hand that wasn't loaded but there still that thing that you always point a gun in a safe direction. I guess that kinda makes me veer away from there cuz mebbe the help I get won't be correct. Sorry if you work there, I do intend on getting powder and other supplies cuz i'll know what i want when i walk in the door.


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

i think with a 30-06 you could go with just about any type of brass. winchester makes great brass and is very well priced too.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I was kinda leaning towards winchester for brass. Now if i could just make the decision on what bullet i want i'd be set.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

before you go get too wrapped into this stuff,

Go and get your C&R FFL. If you thought you were getting a deal, you will be surprised once you get set-up with Brownell's, Midway, Graf & Son's with dealer accounts.

In just buying your first set of components as well as the press, you will pay for the $30 filing fee.


----------



## WoodstockDoug (Nov 30, 2006)

I don't want to hijack this thread or stray off topic, but how do you get a C&R FFL? I've thought about getting one for a while because some of the C&R guns are so inexpensive.

I would have started a new thread to ask, but wasn't sure even where to put it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

www.cruffler.com

Easiest place to get all the info for it.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

I get most of my reloading stuff from Midway USA


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

cabelas is were i get all my stuff


----------



## GUNSHIP (Jan 18, 2007)

Grafs and Sons is a good place to do business also.

Good selection of goodies and it's free shipping. But there is a $3.95 handling charge. hope that doesn't turn you off.

www.grafs.com

Best wishes, Bill


----------

